# Pressure to pull dogs



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

After reading one of the other posts here about the pressure our rescues have to pull so many dogs it really got me to thinking. 
As many of you know, I work the Urgent boards almost every day. I focus mainly on the Seniors or the Special cases (such as mange). When I focus on a dog I give it 100% of me. I really feel the dogs pain. I guess some would say thats not possible but I do! I try so hard to make that dog stand out in the crowd, I feel love for them and compassion. It really affects me to see these dogs in these circumstances. What I'm trying to say is I REALLY CARE!! 
Now after reading the other thread I'm thinking I might be putting too much pressure on those in rescue. I guess some of my pleas could be a bit over the top but I'm really just trying to lend my voice to those that can't speak. 
I do everything I can do to save these dogs including crossposting, making calls (I think I owe favors to most everyone on the east coast at this point) as well as boring my friends to tears when I repeatedly ask them 'but do you know someone who knows someone...' hoping to find a home for a certain dog. I really try to help out. 
My question, and it really is a hard one for me but one I think I need to ask...am I causing more harm than good? The dogs are important but so are the people and I really don't want to add even more pressure to those who are doing such good. 
Any feedback would be appreciated. Please be kind.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Rosa,
There are many of us here who "work" the urgents daily. My feeling is.. that without networking and bumping, they don't have a chance. I do not know the pressure a person in charge of a rescue feels. I do get calls/emails once in a while from desperate shelters and individuals who are begging for help with a GSD. It is so hard not to be able to help them. I can only offer networking and posting on the board. Most rescues know their limits, and they will tell you they are "full". I only ask that they forward to their contacts. I don't feel that I am stepping out of bounds by doing this, and you aren't either. I currently have 2 fosters. One that has been with me for a year and a half (my avatar) and one that has been with me for 2 days. j/m/o for what it is worth.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think posting dogs and trying to network them is a good thing and I hope you continue to do it. For me, the posts that I don't like (and not saying you do them, just speaking generally) are the "can't somebody help her!!!" types. 

I guess my answer to that is that yes - Somebody somewhere out there probably can. The problem is when it's always the same somebodys over and over getting pushed to do more and more. Posting about "why can't a rescue take him?" or "can't someone do something?" isn't a substantive contribution and it does sometimes rub me the wrong way when people do stuff like that and call it "rescue" while leaving the actual funding, pulling, transporting, fostering, vetting, adopting to others because they feel that they're unable to do any of those things. 

I do understand that for whatever reason some people don't want to foster. And I understand that not everyone has the spare money to sponsor. But there are a zillion different ways to help. Posting something like "I can help pay for vetting if a reputable rescue takes her" or "I can help with transport for an approved rescue" IS helpful IMO. And, like I say, I think posting the dogs in the first place is also helpful. 

It's just the nagging for someone else to save the dog while offering nothing concrete to the effort that puts an awful lot of pressure on a small group of people who are already doing more than they probably should. 



> Quote: I do not know the pressure a person in charge of a rescue feels. I do get calls/emails once in a while from desperate shelters and individuals who are begging for help with a GSD. It is so hard not to be able to help them.


I get them every day. I get hundreds of them every day and my group is all-breed so we're asked to help them all. I work with multiple rural shelters and every one of them is full of dogs and every one of those dogs is in danger. It's overwhelming. 



> Quote:I can only offer networking and posting on the board.


I'm not picking on you, but can I ask why? Even if you can't foster, there really are a lot of other ways to help. Since you're in GA, your help taking pictures at local shelters could be invaluable. Is that something you'd be willing to consider?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you both so very much. Tears are honestly running from my face. I really do love these dogs and I want to do all that I can to help. When I post about a dog its from my heart. I try to make it personal because I want others to see what I'm feeling or thinking (ex. imagine him when he was a puppy and someone got him promising to always take care of him, how he gave them the best years of his life and look where he is now...). These dogs may be greying, they may have no hair or maybe their one chance at a picture which could save their life was messed up...those dogs look right into my heart. I plea for them because those eyes are pleaing at me. 
I just don't want to hurt the people or add quilt to someone whos overwhelmed, honestly I don't want to do that. 
I do feel like I'm making a difference. I help in all the ways I can. I am signed up for transport locally and on a West Coast board for any dog in Northern Califoria. I'll drive 100's of miles to help save a dog. 
Well thanks again. I guess what I'm also trying to say is if there's things to be learned in all this, I'm open to learning as well.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi pupresq ..your pm box is full.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

A lot of good points are being brought up in light of what has happened recently and I know it has made me stop and think also. I'll admit - I have been one to post the comments about 'can't someone help?' and now I guess I'm going to have to rethink things too. Sometimes all I can do is simply post an urgent dog and then move on. I feel bad sometimes b/c I don't even come back to offer any bumps or comments, but it gets overwhelming dealing with all the pleas and I know I'm not alone. Then there are the ones that really get me - that pull at my heartstrings so bad, and I feel so bad b/c I know we can't help them; so I reach out and hope that someone else can. It's a tough situation and we all know how it is. Almost a year ago, there was a post for what was thought to be a sable GSD puppy from a nearby shelter. I really pushed my own rescue for that dog - and finally pushed so hard and agreed to take her as my foster that we pulled her. Don't get me wrong in saying this, but she turned out to be anything but a GSD but I love her so much and still have her! If I had to do it all over again knowing what I know...I would still want to pull her. She is so sweet and loving, but has just not had hardly any interest in her b/c she is not a gsd and most of the people who come to our rescue are looking for a gsd or at least a high mix. 

Even with my 2 own personal dogs and her, I had said my house was full. However, a puppy in need recently. once again, pulled my heartstrings and I offered to take her in as a foster. It's so hard. It's easy to judge those and say it will never happen to you, but it's a fine line and we all have to be careful and conscious of what we are doing and I know I have really taken a step back to look at things this past week. I will try to be more conscious of how I post things in the future.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

I think you have to have the willpower to say NO when you work rescue or it will overthrow you. Everyone knows you can't save them all but not everyone accepts that. And I think it's better to have less and be able to spend more individual time with them and have them as members of the family during there time with you (foster homes for example) than having more than you can handle just because you may have space as there isn't always enough time in the day to spread to that many dogs and it adds up in the long run. (If that makes much sense).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

One of the things I like about the current membership of this board is that there are a lot of people on here right now who are willing to admit to making mistakes and willing to ask difficult questions of ourselves and of one another. 

Thanks for starting this discussion--I hope all of these discussions will migrate to other boards that do rescue.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I haven't checked your posts so I won't be directing this specifically to you. Also, I am not involved in rescue directly. I subsidize several humane organizations financially as my contribution.

From my perspective, some of the posts in rescue seem like badgering. Posting the dog I think is fine. Folow up posts like "Can anyone help?" seem redundant (and badgering). I'd like to see people who do rescue check the threads without prompts like this. 

I get offended when someone out of state posts about Little Rock. I know that there are a lot of dogs in need down here. I would guess most of us in Arkansas know that. My household dynamic doesn't allow other dogs in right now. I will not go near any of the animal services in the metro area.

I think it might be most appropriate to concentrate on dogs nearer to you. You could check the animal out more easily and transport issues might be minimized (with gas sneaking up to $4 a gallon that will be a bigger and bigger concern.) I've given this a bit of thought and I think there is an element of safety posting on dogs far away. If you post on what's in your backyard, any guilt trip would fall more on you and less on others. Then, of course, the danger of taking in too many would be more apt to fall on the person initiating the post. (see immediate preceeding paragraph on that!)

I think everyone on the board realizes what a heartbreaking situation thousands of dogs face every year. I think people posting these dogs are sincere in wanting to help. Purebred, mixes, GSD and other -- It's a bad situation. There's no easy answer. 

I'm sure this doesn't answer your question. I think that's one you're going to have to answer for yourself. I'm going to be interested in hearing the other responses you get.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you all for the feedback. Yes, I think this can be a learning experiance for us all. I did want to address the issue of working on dogs in other states and the safety factor there. My passion is saving dogs from either being gassed or killed with a Heartstick. Thankfully, none of these methods are used here. I have also written letters, signed patisions (sp? I just can't spell), and talked to people in hopes of stopping these means of 'humane euthansia'. Thankfully too, the shelters in my area have excellent adoption rates. We are also fortunate to have the support of our shelters who run spay/neuter clinics and do a good job at public awareness. 
Thats not to say we don't have problems here. Unfortunately, there are just too many dogs and not enough homes everywhere but I do think theres alot of effort here and alot of money put into that effort to try to control the problem of pet overpopulation. 
I'll admit too, there is a certain amount of safety involved in working dogs so far away. If I were closer you would likely be reading about me on the website talking about someone taking in more dogs than they could handle. Like I wrote about earlier, I am signed up as a transport here in Northern California. Gas is $4.15 a gallon here and rising, but I won't hesistate to get in the car to save a dog! 
I do appreciate your feedback, everyones. These are all very good points.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

As someone who is susceptible to the pleas of a dog in need, I'd say that your efforts aren't completely wasted.

If I see a dog is in need - in urgent need - in my area, I'll give it a second look, and reassess my situation to see if it's possible for me to take them. In fact, for one dog I saw in need recently, I called up my mother, "Are you SURE you don't want a shedding dog? This dog seems perfect for you otherwise!!" She has an injury where she needs to exercise daily in order to maintain her mobility - perfect for acquiring a canine companion!

For me, knowing a dog needs urgent help in my area starts me looking around seeing if I can possibly assist in placing the dog. In fact, I would find it more helpful if the urgent needs list had the state listed before the town so it'd be even faster for me to notice if there is a dog in need in my area.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Rosa, thank you for your huge contributions to rescue. I also agree with posting dogs in need are efforts, which are not wasted. 
You are a wonderful asset to this board. Actually, the power and the passion of this rescue board is what keeps drawing me back. 
The unison, which I have seen time and time again, people and rescue groups working together, coordinating their plans and efforts to save a dog, is something to be so proud of. 
I wish there was some way to bring it all together, to continue saving lives, but also work as one entity to put together a plan, which will eventually be a proactive plan, and not so reactive. 
For all the rescue groups, not just GSD groups to work with the larger powers, Best Friends, ASPCA, etc. To create a learning tool, a tool we probably won't see the rewards of in our lifetimes, but perhaps it will be in place for our next generation.
Most county animal shelters are operated by their local law enforcement. Almost all law enforcement have DARE programs in place in the elementary schools. DARE is typically taught in 5th grade as an effort to keep kids away from drugs, etc. 
If there was some way to partner with this program, to have a week-long block about animal welfare and what our society's animals currently face. To teach the huge importance of spay/neuter for the future of society as a whole. 
Yes, the initial cost of a learning block like this would be high, but the future benefits of lower animal shelter costs could possibly counter it. 
This would need to be implemented nationwide, not just in a town or two, to be effective. 
And, most of all, this is just one idea. The passion and intelligence of the people on this board is incredible. Think of what we could do together if we created an outline of ideas to submit to the larger animal welfare organizations, which have the political contacts and money to possible see it through. 
I could go on and on, but will stop here. What say you????


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm definitely not trying to discourage anyone from posting and actually, it doesn't bother me at all when people from out of area post dogs in my area - saves me having to do it. 

I guess maybe my bottom line would be for people to stop and think for a moment when they beseech others to act and ask themselves if they're asking other people to do things they are not willing to do themselves. 

I don't mean not able - I get that there are real limitations that people have on what they can do. Obviously if you can't drive, you can't do transports; if you are dealing with a serious illness with a member of the family you may not have time to foster. I get that. It's the more garden variety reasons people don't do things - "I'm too busy," "I have kids," "money is kind of tight right now" etc etc... Because I guarantee you that most of the people actively involved in rescue have all those same limitations and are in the same boat or worse. So piling guilt on them for not being able to do more than they are already or accusing them of not caring about the dog because it takes them a while to return an email... well, it hurts. I also think that for people outside the southeast, there is not always a true understanding of what these shelters are up against. I've seen a lot of threads that bashed the shelters for taking bad pictures or having a skimpy write up or not holding the dogs long enough. Until you have been in these shelters and seen how bad things are, it can be really hard to understand. I just hate to see them run down when so many have staff and volunteers absolutely driving themselves into the ground doing the very best they can to save animals. 

On the other hand, just posting the dog, and even bumping the dog, I think helps. As do the pledges of support, offers to help pull or transport or overnight - and I definitely see people doing those kinds of things all the time. I think there's strength in numbers and a lot of dogs are saved by the collaborative efforts of board members working together and I hope they keep it up!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Rosa,

I just wanted to reiterate that none of my points are directed at you, they are all general. You seem like a very caring person and I appreciate that you want to learn about all sides of this so you can help. One of my favorite crossposters is in CA and she is of enormous help to us here in KY because she goes to our shelters' petfinder sites and creates breed specific listings which she makes sure go to the right people. Another of my favorite people is a writer in NY. I've never met her but she's never failed to create wonderfully poignant pleas for me for those special cases which she then circulates all over the place and we almost always get help for the dog.

Posting and cross posting are really wonderful. I think the comments on the other thread, and mine as well, are about what happens after that, but I like that people seem open to discussing it and trying to figure out how to act in the best interest of the dogs.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:I get offended when someone out of state posts about Little Rock.


I don't know why you would get offended when someone from out-of-state posts about Little Rock. Local people may well know about Little Rock, but others don't. About 18 months ago a Little Rock dog who was on his final days was making the rounds of email - no doubt posted by someone from out-of-state. He ended up being fostered two blocks away from me - I am in Canada! This guy now has a great home. If someone from out-of-state hadn't interfered, this wonderful boy would be dead and that is a shame. Not only is he well loved in his home, but he saved his family by alerting them to a fire that had started in the house. Often things happen for a reason.

And before we get into the "couldn't money have been better spent locally" argument, let me assure you that adoption rates are very good here, and this boy's breed is in demand (he is not a GSD) and not locally available. 

This was a win-win situation. I don't think we can underestimate the power of networking.

dd


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I thank everyone for their feedback-its important to me. We're all here for the animals but in order to be here for them we need to be here for eachother as well. 
Being on a forum on the Internet we aren't afforded the opportunity so see eachothers faces and in most cases, we don't know eachother personally, all we have are the words that we type. Sometimes those same typed words can be interputed many different ways. We all see things differently and even with that I know one day I might read something one way and the next day read it another way. Perhaps it has little to do with what I'm reading and more to do with what else is going on in my life. 
The Urgent boards can take on a life in and of itself. I know if I'm working on a dog there I have a really hard time staying away from the board. I'm constantly checking on that dog, worrying about him, making sure he doesn't fall off the board, seeing if he's getting any interest and trying to find the right words that might just get him saved. I guess you could say it is my way to saying he/she is not alone-I'm here and I won't forget about you.

There are some really good points and ideas being brought up here and thats great. Educational programs would be a great start. I do understand (not fully I'm sure) that some of these shelters are up against horrable odds. We, as a people, need to do something that would make animal welfare a priority and not an afterthought. I understand that in many of these places there is simply NO MONEY alloted for shelters and that needs to change. Thats not going to change unless more funding and public awareness are put towards these programs. How can we expect that to happen when people are just trying to survive on what little they do have? I don't know. Its a huge problem. 
I guess I'm getting off topic here, but I do want to say that I'm open to learning and while I'm here for the dogs-I also want to be here for the people.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

As we have 6 gsd rescues in Wisc. and the need for OHIO and Georgia are so great, we have been pulling alot of dogs from the south and Ohio. That certainly doesnt mean we dont look out for our area but we take who are urgent.
The networking on this site is absolutely outstanding, it would not be possible to save them without everyone.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:As we have 6 gsd rescues in Wisc. and the need for OHIO and Georgia are so great, we have been pulling alot of dogs from the south and Ohio.


This is the reality - shelter stats and adoption situations vary enormously by region. My local Humane Society brings in close to a hundred dogs from outside the region every year and has no problem in placing them. These dogs would have no hope of placement in their original situation, since the shelters they are sent from have no adoption program at all.

This is why wider networking for the dogs is so important.

dd


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dd I am in Canada! This guy now has a great home. If someone from out-of-state hadn't interfered, this wonderful boy would be dead and that is a shame. Not only is he well loved in his home, but he saved his family by alerting them to a fire that had started in the house. Often things happen for a reason.
> 
> And before we get into the "couldn't money have been better spent locally" argument, let me assure you that adoption rates are very good here, and this boy's breed is in demand (he is not a GSD) and not locally available.
> This was a win-win situation. I don't think we can underestimate the power of networking.
> ...


So true. we could just keep our donations in our own neighborhood or Country for that matter, but a dog in need is a dog in need no matter where it is. How can we be part of the forum and see pictures of dogs in need and NOT help?? 

I do volunteer at the local HS, I give food/toys. I do donate to local rescues. I transport dogs from Ohio and GA. that our rescues up here will take. 

I have given donations to rescues that post on this board. And let me tell you the absolute amazement the vet clinics express when I tell them I called GA from Canada to donate funds for a dog I have never met or ever will meet. They I am sure think I am nuts.

I do feel guilty begging a rescue to take a dog, but I will offer and follow thru with financial assistance anytime I can.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

We too take rescues from places other than Ontario... mainly Ohio and we are in Barrie Ontario... the mooe exposure the higher the chance of getting into resuce, foster care or an adopton. 

Tina


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

I don't think blaming the people who post asking for help with a dog is fair, the rescues make their own choices.

I don't rescue from outside Ontario, unfortunately there are too many GSDs in Ontario shelters needing homes and being euthanized.


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> 
> > Quote:I get offended when someone out of state posts about Little Rock.
> ...


I understand where middleofnowhere is coming from. During the first year I rescued cockers MAS was one of the "favorite" shelters of far-away crossposters. I'm not saying the attention was unwarranted since the facility had been without a director for over a year at that time. The problem though was that my inbox would be filled with empassioned pleas to pull some specific cocker telling me all about the detailed personality of the dog and how horrid the shelter was... all of this from someone who had no contacts in the area, had never set foot in the building or laid eyes on the dog (which means they just made up something that would play on the emotions of the recipient). The best part though is that usually said cocker spaniel was already in my house and had been for days.

I think the key to posting dogs out of your area is to be in contact with someone who is in the area rather than just seeing a dog on Petfinder or on a shelter's website and sending out mass email pleas. I work with a group of volunteers for one of the South Louisiana shelters, and about half of us are out of state. But we each have our roles and communicate what we do and who we contact back to the rest of the group so that efforts aren't duplicated and we don't fail to contact the rescue that would have been able to help. It's been extremely successful, but we couldn't do it without the locals who can lay hands on the animal and answer questions or the shelter staff who are also working towards our shared goals.

Steph


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Of course crossposting to local rescues doesn't make sense - but that's why a national board like this works well, and why petfinder has been such a success - the wider reach.

dd


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This thread really got me thinking thanks to all the great posts. Its clear that some places have more success (and likely more money) in placing their dogs than others. What about trying to get these successful places to team up and partnership with the ones that aren't? I would be more than willing to work with my local shelter to try to institute such a program..kind of an 'adopt a shelter' program. We've sceen it done in other cases why not with our dogs??


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Petfinder already has such a program.
http://www.petsmartcharities.org/donate/rescue-waggin.php

It has had mixed reviews, I understand, partly because like most transports, they require dogs be removed from the shelter environment and quarantined for a minimum period prior to traveling. For underfunded shelters, this is close to impossible to achieve.

dd


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks dd. Maybe it was too good of an idea to be original??? I'll have to check out that link.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

It looks like a good program but do you think it could be made more personal-like one shelter working directly with another shelter?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have often felt pressure to pull dogs, not by people, but from myself. I see posts and think "geez, you will drive 1.5 hrs each way to schutzhund club and there's a dog in a shelter 45 minutes away..."

When I first started looking in this part of the forum, I was overwhelmed, and I'm not even actively involved in rescue. I thought it through and came to the conclusion that my highest obligation is to my OWN dogs. With them in mind, I won't do anything that will severely jeopardize their health, safety, or behavioral stability. That means I won't pull a dog that's dog aggressive b/c I don't want that to ruin everything I have worked for in my own pack, I won't pull a dog that needs expensive meds b/c then I can't afford the same quality food and training for my dogs, etc. I have two dogs - one is a rescue. I have 5 cats - 3 are rescues and 2 are foster cats. I rent a small property and am also obligated to stick with the agreements made with my landlords.

I would love to rescue, but I have to ask myself is it even fair to the dogs? I should not do it just to help with my own guilt and sorrow. If I do it, it should be because I truly feel I can offer the dog a better place. Also, I never take in an animal I can't commit to 100%, and right now I don't think I could do that beyond the animals I already have.

I did pull a dog from a shelter a few months ago and it turned into a sticky situation very fast. The dog's behavior was not as described by the shelter. She would attack my dogs, unprovoked, even bite and rip at their crates while they were crated. It was not only a safety issue for me since I have no experience with aggressive dogs, but I was concerned my own dogs would regress, since they did not come without their own behavioral issues we have been working on. I ended up bringing the dog to the vet and leaving here there in boarding, so she would be kenneled by herself, as opposed to crated in my home with other animals. I probably should have done that right away.

If every dog was gentle, social, and respectful, I'd have no problem rescuing them even with limited space, but when you never know what you're going to end up with, there's only so much risk I'm willing to take considering my inexperience and my commitment to my own dogs.

Just my two cents!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Many of the dogs in the H.S. here and in Rochester are from Ohio and Kentucky. They have a rescue wagon that goes down to get the dogs. All of the dogs need to be HW-, have basic vetting and pass their SAFER testing. They won't take any dogs that look unhealthy (even if they suspect mange because of a tiny amount of hair loss) or have medical issues, are too old (that usually means over 5) or look anything like a pitt because they already have a lot of pitts here locally. 

They take dogs from high kill county shelters where the adoption rates are very low. The adoption rates up here are really high. So basically they're doing the same thing many of the rescues up here do except that the rescues usually will take dogs with issues.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think that is how it works - you establish a partnership and then apply for help with transport through Rescue Waggin.

I also think this could be done informally shelter to shelter as you said - although there would be some real challenges - transport being the main one. 

A long time ago, a rescuer posted a really interesting post on the petfinder boards about rescue and marketing - some people were offended by it, I think, but she made some great points. For instance, it is known that there are wait lists in the northwest for small breed shelter dogs. So rather than euthanise dogs at crowded shelters who fit the bill, why not send them where they can be placed? I think the Rescue Waggin is using that concept and trying to make the transfer of dogs more affordable. 

dd


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very good points. And thanks Ruth I remember that program now. dd you are right=transport would likely be a huge (but not insurmountable) issue. I guess what gets me is that I'm here in the SF bay area. Our shelters have the financial support they need. Most, if not all, even have PR departments-I know, I've talked to people in those departments many times. I'm thinking though there has to be more we can do with this idea. If what Petfinder is doing is working why not help it work better? The idea is good but maybe it could be expanded. 
My thinking is to stress making it personal. When things are personal they tend to matter more. When people work directly with people change can happen. Just look at what we have accomplished just on these boards.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just wanted to add one more thing, it has to do with those that sometimes just write 'please help' or little statements like that one the Urgent boards. I do believe that we all have an obligation to do what we can to help out and thats already been discussed very well here. I just wanted to say that I know there are days when I am just drained...I've done everything I can think of to help a certain dog...likely I've already written much more than anyone really wants to read (smiling) but I'm sure I've written short statements asking for help. Please accept my apology if I ever offended anyone or hurt anyones feelings. That has never been my intention. It's hard to believe but there are times I just run out of words and I find my dog on the last page...well its hard. Thankfully it doesn't happen offen (my loss of words) but I will be more aware of this in the future


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I was first interested in the rescue sections of the forum. I have stopped posting in them due to my frustration regarding the language being used and how there was little accountability when things went wrong.
I am heavily involved in rescue. I do everything from breed appropriate temperament testing, shelter pulls, fostering, transport to writing the adoption contracts and doing the home visits. I say this because I want to make it very clear that I am no stranger to how difficult it can be to divorce emotions from the actual work. 
As someone who is knee deep in the trenches, I often take offense at the posts that use the highly emotional, pressured language that has become so typical of posts in the urgent section here. Take a look at the threads currently running in the urgent section. "This is such a beauty --- please don't let him die"...I just lifted that whole from an active thread in the urgent section. 
Who shouldn't let the dog die? The rescues that are full to bursting right now? The foster parent that says no because she is at her legal, emotional and financial limit? Or is it the newbie forum member that responds as intended by the post with an offer of adoption only to be mobbed with questions from other forum members about who they are and why they want a dog that they have never seen?
I get tired of seeing pleas that ask for room for just one more, and then all the shock and concern when it is learned that the person who actually did just make room for one more should have stopped about 30 dogs ago. 
Who is this language intended for? And who should be accountable for using it? The people who actually use it? The people who ignore both the use and the unintended side effects of that use?
I know that we all care about the dogs. But there has to be some perspective along with that compassion. And how can we have perspective in an environment of emotional blackmail?
Sheilah


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I think sometimes it's just a matter of "thinking out loud" and/or sharing our emotions with our rescue friends......sometimes this is the only place we can vent...plead...express sorrow..express glee.....

I don't think there is anything wrong with expressing our desire of wanting to get a dog rescued. A responsible rescue is not going to take a dog that we are begging for help for...just because we are...if they are at their limit...if the dog's health/temp is something they can't deal with, etc.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay
> Who shouldn't let the dog die? The rescues that are full to bursting right now? The foster parent that says no because she is at her legal, emotional and financial limit? Or is it the newbie forum member that responds as intended by the post with an offer of adoption only to be mobbed with questions from other forum members about who they are and why they want a dog that they have never seen?
> I get tired of seeing pleas that ask for room for just one more, and then all the shock and concern when it is learned that the person who actually did just make room for one more should have stopped about 30 dogs ago.
> Sheilah


I think you have a valid point here. I can say, I always said no more than 2 fosters, it gets financially expensive to do the donations I do, plus take care of 4 of my own and tons of fosters... but recently I had 4 fosters here because I felt so guilty when I knew that, technically, I could squeeze "just one more" in, and wouldnt do it. Even so, it ended up being a great experience for me, but I would prefer no more than 2 at a time as I need time for me, my pack, my family as well. I will admitt, sometimes when I see all the pleas for help but many not wanting to or not able
to foster, I get frustrated because it wears on emotions, and yes I walk away from seeing things like "please, isnt there some room somewhere so he doesnt die" feeling terrible, and looking around my house thinking- could I possibly do it?? And when I cant, my heart breaks for the dog.
On that same note, I do understand that those statements being made ARE out of love and concern for that dog, and truly, because I understand, I dont really have no problem with it because people are just trying to get the dog help. I feel that as Mary Ann said, it is others way of expressing feelings and the urgency of the situation. I do feel that we are so in need of foster homes, that if anyone out there can maybe take on one foster here and there, it would help.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: A responsible rescue is not going to take a dog that we are begging for help for...just because we are...if they are at their limit...


Probably not but maybe. Especially when you get bombarded with pleas for help on a particular dog. I don't know. I feel really responsible for dogs in the shelters I work with and generally in the area. When there's a GSD around and I can't help, it really eats at me. I think rescue people push themselves to do more all the time and I do think it often ends up being more than they should. Whether it's taking an extra dog over their stated limit or driving the extra mile or putting just one more batch of crates on a credit card. It's hard to put your own needs ahead of a dog's life even when you realize rationally that you can't help them all. People who have been doing rescue a while may have found a balance and learned to say no, but I've seen newer rescuers (and not so new rescuers) get overwhelmed really quickly. 

What I wish most for all these threads is that they encourage more people to foster. Lack of foster homes is THE reason most groups can't save more dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Off topic
pupresq...you're pm's are full...I sent you an email


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: A responsible rescue is not going to take a dog that we are begging for help for...just because we are...if they are at their limit...


I agree with that comment. I am not disputing that some rescues get into overload sometimes, but then they allow the overload to clear but cutting back on intake. 

Unfortunately, I think what we are doing here is confusing two issues - rescue overload and hoarding, and they are NOT the same thing. The key issue about hoarding is that the dogs *do not leave*. And in fact, the problem with the hoarder is not so much asking them to take "one more dog" - because they are doing that anyway - but getting them to let go of the dogs they already have.

dd


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_hoarding

I think all need to stay away from the word hoarding, until all facts come to light. I believe there was overload, but I haven't been swayed toward the word "hoarding" yet. 
Please, let due process take its course.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess what I'm seeing in rescue are not really hoarders in that they would be happy for the dogs to leave but they try to save them all and end up with more than they can care for at a time. This cycle can become self reinforcing because they get so overwhelmed that they don't have time to work on adopting dogs out and meanwhile more dogs stack up on their doorstep and they take in more yet.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think there are a number of issues there also - I like the thread in Current Affairs: "What do you look for in an organisation?" Because one of the key points for rescue from my perspective is that you have a responsible board that limits intake and the promotes healthy policies. A key element is that not all dogs are equally adoptable. For instance, a rescue that specialises in special needs dogs is going to have a much slower turn-over of fosters than one than has a focus on young adults. For rescues that take in all kinds of dogs, sadly they need to balance that out - how long are certain dogs likely to stay in foster? How many dogs with serious behavioural issues can we handle at any one time? So that pulls are not done on an ad hoc basis but as part of a broader strategy for the rescue to be able to remain operational.

dd


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

How are people supposed to let their numbers clear by cutting back on intakes when there are people out there who feel like it is okay to use emotionally charged language to urge room be made? Are you saying that only someone with marginal mental health would be pressured by it?
I totally "get" that it is done out of love and concern for the dogs. But so is hoarding, and that isn't doing anyone any good. At some point, having good intentions just isn't enough.
Can someone please explain to me why there is such denial regarding this issue? I honestly don't understand why there are some members here that cling to the idea that blackmail is healthy.
Sheilah


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayHow are people supposed to let their numbers clear by cutting back on intakes when there are people out there who feel like it is okay to use emotionally charged language to urge room be made? Are you saying that only someone with marginal mental health would be pressured by it?
> I totally "get" that it is done out of love and concern for the dogs. But so is hoarding, and that isn't doing anyone any good. At some point, having good intentions just isn't enough.
> Can someone please explain to me why there is such denial regarding this issue? I honestly don't understand why there are some members here that cling to the idea that blackmail is healthy.
> Sheilah


How would you recommend that people post dogs and then continue to advocate for them? I am asking for specific examples so that people can see them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

No one is saying that blackmail is healthy. Frankly, I'm not sure what we are seeing IS blackmail. Everyone learns to say "no" in their lives. We are accosted by beggars in the street, by charities at the door - there are any number of situations where we cannot give and have to say "no", no matter how good the cause, because we all have limits, financial and otherwise. Those requests are no less emotional than some of the ones here. 

To me a red flag is a rescue that always says "yes" because it is impossible that they can take every dog they are asked to.

dd


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it would be more helpful in the long run to "bump" a thread up without the emotional pleas. If you want to advocate for that dog, great. Bump it up with an offer of help to pay the pull fee, or an offer of help to transport or set up transport if needed. 
Money is tight for a lot of people right now. But even a $5 donation could help offset the pull fee. And offering some type of concrete help, rather than the usual "He will die if someone doesn't help" would go a long way to alleviating the impression that there are a whole lot of armchair rescuers sitting at their computers (that is not aimed at anyone in particular, but I get e-mails from people all the time asking about rescue taking in their sister's dog/the neighbor's dog/whatever and heaven forbid that they foster it or try to place it themselves-they have a dog and don't have the time/room/money).
If the poster bumping the dog up can't help in any concrete way, then isn't it enough to bump the post without all the extras? Like I said, these posts are aimed at adults and as such we all know what will happen if a dog doesn't get placed. Why use emotionally charged language to get a point across that is already a given? 
So, to recap-
Instead of this: Please! Someone save his life! Look into those eyes! He doesn't want to die"
Try this: Bump for this good boy!
Or this: Bump! I can send a $5 donation to help pay for the pull/I can transport 50 miles in any direction/I can set up transport.
Sheilah


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I can only bump-I am at my limit with dogs and those dogs run on food, supplements, and vetting that is my hobby, entertainment, shoe, and oh yeah-pet budget.









I can on occasion do a flyer if that would ever help anyone. 

I don't post a great deal in that urgent rescue section because I have less to offer, but do bump a dog that catches my eye. Sometimes I vent. I will also do that whole "Rhaya's post" warning as needed. 

BOTTOM LINE-there are going to be more dogs posted on this site and all the others than any of us, working together or alone, can rescue and rehome well. 

Sorry to be Debbie Downer. 

So I do agree that we do need to watch the cheerleading, appeals to emotion, and help to increase accountability as much as possible. While at the same time trying to do as well as we can-as well as we can, understanding limitations. 

And in the back of my mind, rolling around like a tiny marble is an attempt at systems, but it is not coming through...


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayCan someone please explain to me why there is such denial regarding this issue? I honestly don't understand why there are some members here that cling to the idea that blackmail is healthy.
> Sheilah


From what I've read, this issue HAS been addressed, ad nauseum, in the last few days here. It has been suggested that people try not to post the pleas with such language, since we all know that the stories are desperate. There are new people joining all the time, and they may not understand how common it is to have animals with euth deadlines. They see it as a dire emergency, and will post those types of headers. We can just move on. We are also adults, and can choose to say no. 

I don't see why the hostility is necessary. I don't see the denial that you are talking about. It's been discussed.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am not sure where you see hostility, Katiadog? The OP asked for opinions and I have shared mine. There was no dead line set for responding and it was an active thread. Have I offended you some how?
I made my post and responded to what other posts said or asked. I believe there is denial that these emotional pleas have a negative effect. I haven't called anyone any names, or even singled anyone out.
I disagree with you that the newbies are the ones who get emotional. I have gone back through some threads and checked dates and the people who do this the most have been here a while. 
An issue can be discussed, and still not be resolved. There is a difference.
Sheilah


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: dd Unfortunately, I think what we are doing here is confusing two issues - rescue overload and hoarding, and they are NOT the same thing. The key issue about hoarding is that the dogs *do not leave*. And in fact, the problem with the hoarder is not so much asking them to take "one more dog" - because they are doing that anyway - but getting them to let go of the dogs they already have.
> 
> dd


I've seen situations in my area where the line between overload and hoarding gets very blurry. Where the volunteer is at every adoption event with multiple dogs and is actively placing the dogs who come to the events trying to get the numbers down. But then there are the 4-5 per year, usually ones that have become ill and required extended TLC to bring them back to health, who somehow never make it onto Petfinder or to the adoption events. Then you've got someone who is actively doing rescue but, at least in my eyes, is also actively collecting dogs. And this will be the person who, when there's some emergency, will be the only one to step up and volunteer to fit just one more in. What then?

DD, please know that I'm not being argumentative with you but rather am building on what you've written for discussion. In most cases I agree with what you've said about the difference being that dogs don't leave, but I'm seeing more and more situations like what I've described. 

Steph


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Maybe we should limit our postings to dogs that are local to us or that we can personally assist with in some way, however small. 

Along with your post, pledge to do one (or more) of the following:

1) visit the shelter (for an informal evaluation, take pictures, or get additional info etc)
2) pull and foster the dog
3) help with transport 
4) make a donation to the rescue that steps in


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I do not agree with that at all K9ma..(no offense). 

I think every one of us is doing our fair share within the rescue community be it giving money, fostering, temp. testing...or just posting a dog or bumping it up....whatever our part...each and every one of us is valuable...

I don't think it's fair to say you can't post unless you do one of the following.....everyone is not able to do the things listed above. 

Also...those of us in rescue get TONS of emails pleading for GSD's across the country...that we personally cannot help (due to location, being full, whatever) ..and we should be able to pass the word to our fellow rescuers. 

Quite frankly, I hear about very few dogs here in PA that need to be posted here. Yet...as you can see by my number of posts...I have posted TONS of dogs across the country that I have heard about (via emails or postings on other forums)...and MANY have been saved due to this. There is a chance...that had I not posted them (due to them not being in PA)...they would not have been saved.....

I don't think I can sit back and not inform people about an urgent case...just because it's not here in PA......or even if it is in PA...just because I can't offer money, transport, visit, pull etc...in that particular case.........


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

sit,stay, I just did a search and you haven't posted on the Urgent boards for years...in fact, I can't even find a post you did there. Then why are you so upset about all this? It just seems odd to me that this seems so personal but yet I don't see you on those boards. There are boards here that I don't use and honestly I have little, to no, interest as to what happens on them.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add, I do appreciate your feedback here sit,stay, but there are lots of opinions here and its not that one is right and the rest have to be wrong.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

As I said, the rescue boards were what first brought me to this forum. I *think* that the first couple of years that I was a member here I only posted to the rescue threads. If there were a way for you to go back and see all my posts, over the lifetime of my membership here, you would be able to see that involvement.
And, as I said, I stopped posting to the rescue threads (in part) because of my frustration with the direction so many of the posts went in regarding the highly emotional language being used. The fact that I am fairly isolated here in Idaho makes it easy to not use these rescue threads in my own efforts. But, that doesn't mean that I am not totally involved in rescue or that the topic isn't of interest to me.
I am not upset. I am just voicing my opinion. I am done now, though.
Sheilah


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I read that. I'm glad your not upset and opinions (everyones) is exactly what we are looking for. I'll admit, its a highly emontional board and no matter how you look at it, I think its hard for most of us to spend time there. 
Completely unrelated, I love Idaho. Each year we spend time in Eastern Idaho on our way to North Dakota-its beautiful.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I honestly don't understand why there are some members here that cling to the idea that blackmail is healthy.



Many members on this board don't look at the URGENT threads. They are not interested in rescue/saving lives. 
As a member, <u>it is ok with me if they never visit the urgent forum</u>. BUT.... If I choose to post a dog to try to save it's life, they should not try to deny me that privilege. As someone from Ga., we need all the help we can get with the poor GSDs in our state. Why should I let them die without at least trying? If it upsets someone to look at their sad face...they should not click on the thread. j/m/o


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The Urgent section is a very upsetting and emotional place to be...pure and simple. If someone does not want to be upset...they should stay away.....

I would also like to add that crossposting dogs far and wide...networking....pleading a dogs case.......is a lifesaver for many dogs...

For goodness sake...even the petfinder ads on many dogs...placed by the shelters themselves...plead to our sympathies...beg for help...it's a last ditch effort to save a life...and emotion comes into play.........and it DOES save lives...

By human nature alone...we are drawn more so to a dog's write up that says...something like..
"Sweet old soul...never knew love...PLEASE save her"...as opposed to..

"#4563 Black GSD Stray


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: ...it's a last ditch effort to save a life...and emotion comes into play.........and it DOES save lives...


Exactly myamom!







And that is why many of us are here. We need to speak for those who have no voice.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I agree with Mary Ann. My way of working these dogs is to make it personal. I tug at the Heartstings of others to make a dog stand out amoungst the rest. I'm guilty of that. Because of this thread I will be more aware of my words, but the truth is these dogs can't talk and I do my best to be their voice. When I see their pictures I see so much more than just a dog in a shelter. I see a life begging to be allowed to live. Like most of us, I have dogs-dogs that are no more devoted and loving than the dogs I see on these boards. My dogs are no better than these shelter dogs, they just got lucky-they have me. 
I really believe that if the Urgent boards bother someone it would likely be best to avoid them. I've been to many rescue boards and see much the same everywhere I go....people pleading for a dogs life. Thats not to say anyone shouldn't take part in this forum but theres lots of boards and I'm sure we can all find a spot where we can express our passion for our dogs.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know maybe I am crazy but how can the urgent board not bother someone?? 
I think there is definite pressure to pull dogs. Fosters are the backbone of rescue and the rescues must fit the foster family which sometimes in a perfect world just doesnt fit. We find out afterwards of the issues the rescue dog has. So sometimes the pulling of the heartstrings adds an unforeseen additional burden financially,physically and emotionally. 
But nothing compares to finding the perfect family for the rehabilitated gsd.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I think it is good to put the dogs out there for all to see. 
It is hard to keep our eyes every where. If not for "plea" postings I would not have known about little Fresno. That was a save accomplished by this entire board.

I would feel worse if a dog was in my area, and I did not know it, and it was PTS, and I has room.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think Paula makes a great point. I remember on one occasion crossposting a dog and connecting with a rescue that was only 40 minutes away - who did not know that the shelter he was at existed! They did not have room for him, but they began working with that shelter as a result.

I would like to add that I don't know what anyone else's inbox looks like, but I get at least two or three pleas a day that make "Can someone help this dog please??" look like complete indifference.

They are messages that say:

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*<span style="color: #FF0000">IF WE DON"T GET ENOUGH DONATIONS THIS DOG WILL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>*</span>

Sometimes I can help. Many times I can't. That's part of life.

dd


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I agree with many postings, that the Urgent section is important and yes, even though I said that sometimes I walk away feeling guilty (really, really, heartbroken) and wonder- how many more of these dogs can be saved if all the people asking, would just foster ONE? BUT- I know that not everyone is able to do so, and that sometimes its just my own emotions making me think those things. SO, Yes, bumping, pleading, making it personal is important because sometimes that is what we need to see to make it really hit home.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_I've seen situations in my area where the line between overload and hoarding gets very blurry. Where the volunteer is at every adoption event with multiple dogs and is actively placing the dogs who come to the events trying to get the numbers down. But then there are the 4-5 per year, usually ones that have become ill and required extended TLC to bring them back to health, who somehow never make it onto Petfinder or to the adoption events. Then you've got someone who is actively doing rescue but, at least in my eyes, is also actively collecting dogs. And this will be the person who, when there's some emergency, will be the only one to step up and volunteer to fit just one more in. What then?_

Yes, and wasn't there the nice lady (you and some longtimers know who I'm talking about) a couple years ago who pulled lots of GSD's from MAS, bc she wanted to help and felt pressured by those" help him" pleas - who had no one else step up to the plate to help- and she also was later accused of hoarding and insanitary conditions and those same people who pleaded for help (and who's dogs she saved, mind you!) shunned her and badmouthed her. That's what you get, for giving in and taking "just one more".

Yes, those pleas do more harm then good, IMO. I know lots of dogs who were pulled without even a proper temp-test (and turned out aggressive), just bc people felt pressured to help. Those emotional pleas are one of the reasons I rarely post on urgent thread anymore.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: I've seen situations in my area where the line between overload and hoarding gets very blurry. Where the volunteer is at every adoption event with multiple dogs and is actively placing the dogs who come to the events trying to get the numbers down. But then there are the 4-5 per year, usually ones that have become ill and required extended TLC to bring them back to health, who somehow never make it onto Petfinder or to the adoption events. Then you've got someone who is actively doing rescue but, at least in my eyes, is also actively collecting dogs. And this will be the person who, when there's some emergency, will be the only one to step up and volunteer to fit just one more in. What then?


I think that this question is actually being addressed in many of the governance threads that have been begun - because it's a governance and oversight issue. A good rescue will have an intake coordinator who decides which dogs get pulled and which foster they go to (this may be two roles in the organisation) so you don't have people pulling dogs ad hoc without being clear on the fact that 1. There is room in the rescue. 2. There are adequate resources within the rescue to provide that dog with whatever he needs, be it medically, training-wise or what have you.

dd


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Also why it is important to release dogs to rescues or adopters, and less to the private rescuers. Granted, I have pulled a dog on my own once and luckily found a home for Lady, but I would not do it again. You really need a rescue's support and approval for this, unless you are independently wealthy and can afford to care for the dog properly.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes!! And I really believe it is the one-person rescue that is more likely to get overwhelmed, not only due to lack of resources, but because there is no sounding board in place to provide a wider perspective.

dd


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't think of one reputable rescue that I have worked with, in the real world and face to face, that uses highly emotional language in either their internal communications or in their communications with shelters or other rescues.
Paula, when you communicate with the folks up in Washington, do you lay it on thick and use words like "he is pleading for his life here", "she is fighting hard to live, can you say no to those begging eyes"? 
Look, I am not suggesting that people stop making posts that bring emotion into play. Just as someone said yesterday, it is emotional work and you can't help but be moved by the plight of these dogs. But I do think, and a lot of people agree with me here, that this emotionally pressured language has gotten out of control and is ruining the rescue forum here. 
Why can't people just bump and comment that that dog is tugging at them? Why the over kill?
I am not pointing the finger at any member here in particular with this next statement. But I think it needs to be said, so I'll say it. Using the tactics of a used car salesman is the work of an amateur. Ask anyone who has been actually doing rescue for a while (and I am again talking about the people that are actually in the trenches and doing the work), and they will tell you that using that kind of over the top, pressured language is what an amateur does.
Maedchen, I stopped posting in the rescue threads for the same reason. As have others. You aren't alone. 
Sheilah


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i have to agree with sheilah here. i've been following this thread w/interest, b/c for me, when i was doing cat rescue heavily and making (feral) intake decisions - emotion had nothing to do with it. i didn't have time for emotion, i was too busy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I tend to agree. My concern is that if seasoned rescuers aren't swayed by emotional language (and I agree that by and large they aren't - I do think it adds to the heavy guilt burden we all already walk around with but it's unlikely to push us to take that particular dog) then the people it does sway are those newer to rescue and/or those most at risk of becoming overwhelmed because they can't say no and want to save them all - which is precisely what we want to avoid. 

And I guess, as I mentioned before, I do sometimes get cranky about being asked to do things by people who won't do them themselves. Bumping or talking about that person's affection for the dog doesn't bother me at all - it's the "please! Why won't someone do something?" stuff that gets me. But leaving my occasional curmudgeoniness aside...









My take is that the highly emotional language can be dangerous to the dogs and isn't probably the best thing although I recognize the sincere and admirable intentions of the posters. 

Where I think that kind of language can be a great asset is in the posting of pleas for contributions from the wider dog owning world (not the rescue community) and in getting the word out to the public that pet overpopulation is real and that wonderful dogs die every day. 

Perhaps posters could partner with rescues to do some kind of networking? I'm going to talk to Rosa about some of these ideas and perhaps others might benefit from partnerships as well.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI tend to agree. My concern is that if seasoned rescuers aren't swayed by emotional language (and I agree that by and large they aren't - I do think it adds to the heavy guilt burden we all already walk around with but it's unlikely to push us to take that particular dog) then the people it does sway are those newer to rescue and/or those most at risk of becoming overwhelmed because they can't say no and want to save them all - which is precisely what we want to avoid.


Ah. Now this makes sense to me. I wasn't seeing how hard it could be for people new to rescue to read that and not fall for it. I was new once. Still am, really. But now I remember seeing people post things like that somewhere, and we all look at it thinking "Newbie!". 

Thank you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I had not planned on posting here at all and I did not post on the other thread either. 

But I have to say I first "met" Sheilah (Sit,Stay) on line on this board in the urgent rescue section. I had just moved out here from Kentucky and she was looking for a transport for a GSD out of Oregon to her place in Idaho. I answered and we had arranged to get it set up for me to pick the dog up in Portlannd and meet her near the Idaho border with it. Turns out her husband had to make a trip that way so he drove extra hours to get thei GSD and bought it all the way from around Salem to Boise, Idaho. That is a long drive. 

I was marginally involved in rescue in KY and did some transport, shelter pulling and short temr foster work for Brightstar. I have not done that in a while as this is a very isolated area for rescue. I help locally where I can.

Those activily in the trenches have my respect. I think many make excellent points about this issue on both sides of the fence.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just wanted to make sure my post was clear.

I was only trying to state that the urgent section is a tool for dogs that might be unseen to a rescuer that is close by.
I usualy look at the area to see if I am close enough to offer any assistance. I do not really read the personal comments.

I would not have known about Fresno if not for the post. 
My intent is not to justify the content of the posts, but that I feel the section has value. : )


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi, Kathy! That was Ziggy. I can't even remember now what little town he came out of in Oregon. I took Tanner through a puppy kindergarten class and Ziggy's parents were in the same class with Ziggy's little brother, a Golden named Gilby. Anyway, back to the subject at hand...
I don't think anyone believes that the rescue threads don't do a lot for many dogs. Bringing these dogs to the attention of a wider audience can only be a good thing. 
Paula, I couldn't agree with you more. The section has huge value. I have never said that the rescue threads shouldn't be there. What I have said, and will continue to say, is that the language that some posters use has gotten out of hand. The emotional over kill of the pleas for someone to "look into those eyes and find it in your heart to make room for just one more" is not doing the dog any favors. 
That is what I have a problem with. Someone said that using that language makes them feel like they have done their part, makes them feel better. Okay. Great. But it doesn't do the dog any good. In fact, in the long run, it could be causing a great deal of harm. You are turning off the very people that you want to attract.
Rescue isn't only about making yourself feel good. It is about helping how and where you can. I think I would feel better if I were to stand in the parking lot at animal control, yelling abuse and foul language at the people there to surrender their pets. So, I feel better after having done it, but are the animals better off?
I support these rescue threads with all my heart. But there has to be some accountability in their use. 
I really appreciate the fact that some members have come forward and posted their agreement with me. Maybe if enough people speak up, consistently, then behavior will change.
Sheilah


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I read the threads daily...I'm still here. I get emails by the hundreds pleading.....I don't only read this stuff here. I am also on tons of other forums...all pleading. I'm still reading...I'm still rescuing...I'm still there...


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Me too Mary Ann.....


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

In fact I have a dog at my feet that was on the gas list in GA for the next day. Not from this forum and not a GSD. Its like the kid that saw all starfish and was throwing them back in the ocean an old man approached and said son you cannot make difference and as the little boy threw a starfish in the ocean he replied I made a difference in this ones life. So maybe if you make a difference in just one dogs life it is worth it......


----------

